# Sermons on Deuteronomy (facsimile) by Calvin



## Mayflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Has anyone read Sermons on Deuteronomy (facsimile
edition 1583, The Banner of truth) by Calvin ?

Is the facsimile difficult to read ?
Is it trough that this huge volume is much bigger and detailed that his commentary on Deutronomy (of the 22 vol. set). I can by it from someone for like $50,.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 16, 2005)

I have the Sermons on Job and on Timothy and Titus, but not Deuteronomy. But I suspect it is just as hard to read as those.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 16, 2005)

I should add, from what I can tell, very much larger than the commentary.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 16, 2005)

I have it. It is a large book with double-columned pages, but not, I think, difficult to read. Certainly worth the effort.


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 16, 2005)

Find Calvin's Sermons on the Sabbath free here. They are taken from his sermons on Deuteronomy.


----------

